# The hunt is on.



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, i need everyone to gather your extensive knowledge of sites, and search engines, and we need to search for Sylphy, lucino, and 200SX tails.. whether Euro, Altezza, Clear.. anything.. just something besides STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

they used to make a set that was similar to the tails of the g20 red and white also similar to honda tails i know apc used to make them but i wouldnt buy anything from them but its a start


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JUST SAY NO to APC!!!!!.........lol

If I C 1 more POS on 4 tires drive by with an APC sticker Im gonna GO CRAZY!!!


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

well u know what APC stands for right! APC=Another Piece of Crap


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

man,
I thought it was "all purpose crap"
I heard their Euro tails turn a nice shade of yellow after being installed!!! wow! lets all go buy their cheap stuff...
On stuff like they make, I tend to go with Ichibahn, their shift knobs and pedals are nice


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hahaha,*

Hahhaha, all you have to do is like. re-seal it, and no water should leak in, therefor makin it invonerable to yellowness.. Well guys i did ask to know where these tail lights are?? and no one has coughed up the answer yet!>!?!?!


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Why the hell are you so worried about this? Its so trivial. Here's an idea!! Just buy some lights you like and spend an insane amount of money to get them installed. I can tell you no body shop will CUT your car the hell up for cheap. They will see these lights that aren't the same shape and just add $500 to whatever price they told you. Our lights are especially difficult because first of all, they are two piece. Therefore, if one piece is too big, while the other is too small...guess what!?????? You be f&*$ed up and broke as a joke! Why don't you take this money and do an sr20 swap instead?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> *Why the hell are you so worried about this? Its so trivial. Here's an idea!! Just buy some lights you like and spend an insane amount of money to get them installed. I can tell you no body shop will CUT your car the hell up for cheap. They will see these lights that aren't the same shape and just add $500 to whatever price they told you. Our lights are especially difficult because first of all, they are two piece. Therefore, if one piece is too big, while the other is too small...guess what!?????? You be f&*$ed up and broke as a joke! Why don't you take this money and do an sr20 swap instead?  *


lol, seriously! why waste so much money on lighting? imo it would be the last mod id do, yes, even after nitrous


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LOL and not even to improve the lighting. Hey I got an idea! For $10 you can buy that vinyl kit on ebay and make them look like a lexus gs300!!! YAHOO!! At least one other person around here isn't entirely interested in ruining their car. I might add something to make my car look different, but I don't let it take over. Geezus...for example..how do red needles on white indiglo work? What's next? An aluminum spoiler? In the other post we learned those really do work, right!?  lmao


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*actually yes,*

ACtually ***'s, I am plannin on putting an aluminum wing spoiler, 16's, SR20 swap, and much other stuff.. but i am going to wait until my warrany goes out.. in 2 years, so i can do it all.. until then, i love knowing that i have an unlimited amount of engine and tranny fixage for free


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LMAO who is the *** who is making himself look stupid by putting a gay spoiler on the back of his car? Go on with your pathetic life and get out of the nissan forums. You are giving them a bad name.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

HAH, we all have our own opinion on what looks good, and what looks trashy, Maybe i think the stock spoiler looks like trash?! i have my own opinon, just like you think aluminum looks gay, i think stock look gay.. i hate being part of a syncromatic group, i like to look DIFFERENT from other people.. SOrry if i am UNIQUE


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thank you for looking like a dumbass, you just saved me a lot of trouble. How "unique" are (hold on I'm reading your signature) 
1. LED washer lights?
2. Aluminum spoilers?
3. Indiglo Gauges
4. Fake carbon fiber dash kit?

Oh yeah the only one I can give you credit for is the red needles on your indiglo, no one else would deface their car that much. Dumbass listen to yourself before you post next time. Yeah, you'll be so unique you'll fit in with all those Honda's you love to hate so much. What a hypocrite. Owned.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*meh, shutup ***.*

Meh, i dont care what the hell you think, first of all, does anyone else here have red needles on idiglows? no... UNIQUE, does anyone else here like washers, NO, UNique, Does anyone else have carbonfiber dash trime, YES, not unique.. doesnt matter what the hell i get, someone else WILL have it, but of the people that i KNOW and hang with, they dont.. so shutup "owned".. god, what a looser, im ashamed to have a car even related to you..


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Dudes, this is supposed to be a community. What the hell happened to trying to help each other. Personally, I thin the aluminum spoiler is gay as can be. Its a waste of money until you surpass 120 mph or so. But if he wants to spend his money on it fine. He didn't ask what people thought, though... he asked where he can get good deals... so why not stop acting like an ass and say something helpful, instead of making the rest of us look like a bunch of ingrates... my $.02


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

All.

"Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one."

While I am into performance over looks, I don't judge people and I won't talk trash about something they like. This guy was asking for help and many of you just gave him an opinion.

Everyone is different. While I don't necessarilly care for cars that have all the body work and lots of looks stuff done to them, I can appreciate the time and effort someone puts into their vehicle.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Like i said the first time you can check into it i think APC made like a bmw or honda style tail lamp which was used on the G20's you can check into that though the quality wasnt that good so i think they pulled them 
but check it i think they were made specifacally for the 200sx not sure though it doesnt hurt to look into it
and i agree with boosterwitch everyone does what they like no need to bash them if they like something even though you dont


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

No offense guys, but why dont you give this guy a break? He likes looks more (for now) just let him do his thing. I think being Unique is great, not everyone has a 200sx with (other cars) lights, whatever. You like performance, I personally like the best of both worlds. Someone told him to get a sr20 swap, BUT he has an SE, and when I asked about this swap on sr20deforum.com people have replied by saying 

"If you have an automatic GA16 car, then the best thing to do it sell it and buy an SE-R. There is so much that needs to be changed, that it would be more work than its worth. The only thing the GA16 and SR20 have in common is the fact that they are Nissan motors, and 4 cylinders"

So either you guys dont know some stuff, or you think he has $10,000 to spend, because thats one guy paid in total for his swap, just help him to get where he wants to go, and he wants some better lights!!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well said! Modifications when made for looks are an extention of ones personality. It should reflect the owner and what the owner likes, not anyone else's.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Or he could sell the car for for a good 4-6 grand and buy an se-r for 4-8 grand. Sounds like not that much work to me. I personally don't care what the hell he does do his soccer mom car. And...




> god, what a looser, im ashamed to have a car even related to you..


...I'm sorry to share the same species with someone who can drive but can't spell a simple five letter word. And the only way you would be related to me is if my car was the successful popular son whom everyone loved, and you were the ostracized black sheep uncle. Oh, and the only reason you are the only person on this forum with "red needles on indiglo" is because no one wants that gay shit. Its too overdone, get one or the other, not both you retard. Or at least get reverse indiglo so they don't contrast each other. Just rest assured while my car gets respect, your car will be the laughing stock of the road, just like those pathetic souls who put the same stuff on their car as you aspire to one day. Aluminum spoiler..."meh."

Ju§tin


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Crono,

You are out of line. I do not want to see this crap anymore.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

ok.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> *Why the hell are you so worried about this? Its so trivial. Here's an idea!! Just buy some lights you like and spend an insane amount of money to get them installed. I can tell you no body shop will CUT your car the hell up for cheap. They will see these lights that aren't the same shape and just add $500 to whatever price they told you. Our lights are especially difficult because first of all, they are two piece. Therefore, if one piece is too big, while the other is too small...guess what!?????? You be f&*$ed up and broke as a joke! Why don't you take this money and do an sr20 swap instead?  *



very true!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Crono1321, where would you get 4 to 6 grand for a 200sx se? Id like to see that person! The best offer I have gotten for mine is 2,550 dollars. Maybe you shouldnt criticize other people before knowing some stuff. And I too would have a, what you call rice car, before I buy some classic and make it go fast. I wouldnt want to drive around town with that kind of car, no offense to anyone, I do like it going fast, but id rather have some friends to roll with and look good in, than die cause of speeding in a classic.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Psch91,

I agree with you that a 200sx looks better than a classic any day. And don't get me wrong, I'm not 100% against making a car look good, which, as we have learned in this thread, is completely subjective and opinionated. I have washer LED's, and a green underbody neon kit. I also have indiglo gauges. Are these "unique?" Not by any means. Well, actually I am the only one in my area to have them, so I guess that's unique..but the washer nozzles and indiglo are very popular. I also know that the value on like a 97-98 se goes for around 4-6, maybe closer to the four, granted. Maybe your car has a lot of miles on it, or other contributing factors to make your value lower. I can also tell you that ricing up a car does nothing to get a car dealer to want to buy that car from you though. Anyway, back on point. The only thing that makes me mad is when people falsify their cars. For example....people putting Type R stickers on their civics, or putting a body kit on the integra to make it look like a silvia s14. To me this is entirely nonsense. What tops the cake, however, is when I see modifications that were originally intended for performance, but some manufacturer half-asses the part, like one of those fart can pieces of $hit that cost like $20 brand new. These do practically nothing to enhance performance, and only aggrevate other drivers on the road. Another thing is these aluminum wings that are "all the rage" among people and their cars. I can understand having one on a skyline, a 240sx, or any RWD car. This will creat the downforce you need, as we talked about in the other thread. However, putting an aluminum wing on our cars makes us look stupid and ignorant. This is why I get to...vehement about telling people not to put parts on your car that do nothing but make you look stupid. And just because you have speed doesn't mean you suddenly have this urge to go over the speed limit. A fully bolt-on B13 se-r will still have considerably less power than say, a mustang GT or a Corvette for example. Do you see these cars always going over 100mph? No. Like uncle ben said in spider man.. with great power comes great responsibility. In other words, I use this power only when I need to accel. fast or if I race on a back road late at night. I often go the speed limit, or under it due to the traffic. The reason I got neons is because I have a modest amount of power, now is time I get recognized for it. But I know that I would get flamed by every car enthusiast if I put an aluminum wing on my car...unless of course I put a sr20det in my car w/ RWD. Do that, then get the spoiler. Just thought I would put this little tidbit in. 

Ju§tin


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hot diggidy damn! That was very, very nice and mature, thank you for responding cleanly and well said. I totally agree with everything you have just said.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

See? I'm not completely mean. Just passionate.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Mike Kojima's B13 SE-R Turbo has a rear carbon fiber wing. He is such a ricer  

His wing does actually work though. And he has a splitter for downforce in the front of the car also.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Look how many SUVs there are out there that are fixed up just for looks. That's their opinion.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

He's got the speed to shut any opposers up though. And he does race, correct? Ahh I feel like I'm posting in the "real d-force for a 4-door sentra" post again and again no matter where I go!!!


----------

